# Canon I-Sensys Series printers (MF8030cn)



## janmarek (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

was someone able to make it print ??
Canon provides some drivers for linux (RPMS, sources available), but I don't know how to compile them. 

Any help much appreaciated

Regards

Jan Marek


----------



## teckk (Dec 17, 2010)

http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010782.asp

http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0038852.asp?model=

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/suppo...ss_mf8350cdn?selectedName=BrochuresAndManuals

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/suppo...geclass_mf8350cdn?selectedName=Specifications

"Printer Language, Canon UFR II LT (Host-based)"

Probably won't work. Good luck.


----------



## joseph_tsai (Dec 15, 2012)

I just make my printer work! Maybe you can try this way.
It is my another post in the link behind:
http://www.linuxquestions.org/quest...inter-driver-for-lips-lipslx-capt-4175441306/

I did not find mf8030's ppd file maybe you can try mf8000.


----------

